# Fender Antenna Mounting Location for 65 sedan



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

I am restoring my 65 GTO and I need to know where to drill the hole in the Fender to mount the antenna. If someone could give me some dimensions to measure off of so I could drill the hole. Also a picture would be great.
Thanks
Timmy G.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Timmy,

This is the location for 66 and 67, I'm pretty sure that 65 is the same,


----------

